# Advice



## Churchy (Jun 12, 2020)

Any advice for a grinder that won't break the bank and that will be mainly used for reasonably corse grind for a moccamaster at the moment but could be an investment for the future where I will hopefully be getting into the world of espresso?

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated!

Wilfa seems to be quite often paired with the moccamaster but made assumptions that probably not that great for espresso from consistency to faff with filling up portafilter from collection hopper.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wilfa won't do espresso.

Espresso grinders are more expensive.

Maybe get a hand grinder for about £200 that can do espresso. Or get a Wilfa and somewhere down the line if you want to get into espresso get yourself a second hand big flat.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Definitely a handgrinder, even with shot wrist I would still get another one.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Depends on budget.

The wilfa svart is 100 or less del and is perfect for non espresso drinks

Hand grinders are good, but if you have any sore/weak wrist/arm/shoulder id skip that

In terms of hand grinders the knock or 1zpresso jx pro are up there. But £200

You can get mignon from £245 new that will do espresso


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jony said:


> Definitely a handgrinder, even with shot wrist I would still get another one.


 Which do you have Jony?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Depends on budget.
> The wilfa svart is 100 or less del and is perfect for non espresso drinks
> Hand grinders are good, but if you have any sore/weak wrist/arm/shoulder id skip that
> In terms of hand grinders the knock or 1zpresso jx pro are up there. But £200
> You can get mignon from £245 new that will do espresso


The JX pro I bought from you actually seems to be helping my wrists. I've had an ongoing problem with my left wrist since I was 19 (I'm 52 now) and it is actually better than ever. Coffee is a damn good motivator to exercise it regularly 

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

TomHughes said:


> Which do you have Jony?


 Feld 2


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jony said:


> Feld 2


 Is that still around? I can only find the feld47 travel.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nope don't know why he does not make more.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If you want to go with something that'll do Espresso for later, consider the Eureka Mignon range. They're not stupidly expensive and will do espresso perfectly fine later on when you get a machine.

If you want to go with just a grinder for the other brew methods and then get a mignon or similar for espresso then the Wilfa Svart is perfect, but it won't do espresso, which is why it's a bargain.

Just remember that dialing in Espresso is a pain in the bum, and if you plan on using the moccamaster regularly as well as an espresso machine, and have good tastebuds to know when your shot is way off, then your best answer may be two grinders. An espresso grinder for the espresso machine, and a less expensive option (such as the Svart) for the moccamaster or other brew methods you may choose to try. That way you don't have to fiddle too much with the espresso grinder or waste too many beans dialing it in again after a mocca. Yes, you'll always be tweaking the espresso grind as beans age or are replaced/changed out, but a tweak is a lot less waste than dialing in again from scratch.

Then again, if your taste buds are in poor shape like mine, and you drink americanos like I do, then that hides a lot of espresso sins pretty well, to the point I drink 99% of my shots anyway. Which helps as I'm one of the poorer members of this community.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello all, long time no posts. Just a note that i have a Moccamaster and pair it up with my Baratza Encore which works great. For my Espresso i had a Eureka Mignon (now on loan to a friend) and currently using a Mazzer Mini bought off a forum user here 

i love the 2 grinder setup as no fussing with grind settings all the time and the encore (or wilfa) are not too expensive.

in all honesty after chasing the holy grail of perfect espresso and buying a Rocket some 6 years ago I don't use it that much as i prefer a longer drink. Now i almost always use my moccamaster.


----------

